# doing Presenting Research in US and Elsewhere!



## hhh (Oct 26, 2006)

hello! 
I would like to share (or brag about) my experience getting accepted by American Society of Microbiology for a poster presentation. My topic was about Dengue infections in Karachi and how they are spreading in the community. It got accepted and is on its way to US for presentation. 

I got denied the visa to present it, but my other friend, who applied for visa to present another poster along with got accepted for B1 multiple 5 yr visa based on his acceptance at ASM! It makes the deal all the more sweeter. I would recommend that other med students also hike up and proactively seek such conferences for presentations.


----------

